# mademoiselle / demoiselle / madame / dame



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

quand utilise-t-on mademoiselle / la demoiselle, madame / la dame ? Pour monsieur, il en existe qu'un seul !

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs : *voir également monsieur / sieur / seigneur.


----------



## Ploupinet

Mademoiselle et madame sont utilisés lorsqu'on met le nom ensuite ("Mademoiselle Machin"), ou pour interpeler quelqu'un ("Madame ?").
Demoiselle et dame sont plutôt utilisés à titre "indéfini", comme par exemple dans "demande à la dame !"


----------



## Maître Capello

Mademoiselle → on s'adresse à une personne *non* mariée (même si elle a 80 ans !)
Madame → on s'adresse à une personne mariée ou qui le fut (veuve)

Mademoiselle = ma demoiselle = la demoiselle à laquelle je m'adresse
Madame = ma dame = la dame à laquelle je m'adresse
Monsieur = mon sieur = mon seigneur = le seigneur / l'homme auquel je m'adresse


----------



## tie-break

Maître Capello said:


> Mademoiselle → on s'adresse à une personne *non* mariée (même si elle a 80 ans !)


 
Je ne serais pas si catégorique, personnellement j'aurais du mal à appeler "Mademoiselle" une vieille dame de 80 ans !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est vrai qu'aujourd'hui on a tendance à appeler _Madame_ toute personne d'un certain âge car supposée mariée. Mais je connais des vieilles filles qui tiennent à ce qu'on les appelle _Mademoiselle_ !


----------



## Nickko

Mademoiselle est valable pour une femme de 80 ans non mariée qui a été bibliothécaire ou professeure de piano par exemple. Sinon, aujourd'hui, on préfère le "Madame", qui ne sous-entend pas qu'on n'a pas été mariée.


----------



## itka

Je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello sur ce point ! J'ai connu aussi des demoiselles d'un âge certain qui exigeaient leur "Mademoiselle" et ce, quel que soit leur métier ! (Pourquoi seules les bibliothécaires et les professeurs de piano ?  C'est une expérience personnelle, Nikko ? )

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, on croisait souvent des vieilles demoiselles qui tenaient beaucoup à ce qu'on sache qu'elles n'avaient eu aucun commerce avec des messieurs !


----------



## Punky Zoé

sidahmed said:


> Bonjour,
> quand utilise-t-on mademoiselle / la demoiselle, madame / la dame ? Pour monsieur, il en existe qu'un seul !Merci d'avance.


Bien vu Sidahmed, tout ça n'est que le résultat d'une discrimination sexiste, qui subsiste en français (de France, au moins).
Il existe un équivalent masculin à mademoiselle ou demoiselle qui est damoiseau (pourtant charmant,non ?), mais qui n'est plus utilisé depuis des lustres. (monsieur ... ou damoiseau ? )
(et il y a des discussions à ce sujet dans le forum français/anglais)


----------



## aloulou

J'ai une question qui vous paraîtra peut-être idiote mais je vais la poser quand même. 
Quelle est la différence entre mademoiselle et demoiselle ? et quand utilise-t-on l'une ou l'autre ?
Merci.


----------



## xmarabout

demoiselle est un peu suranné (passé de mode) ou alors légèrement péjoratif:
La demoiselle vous demande quelque chose !

Dans mademoiselle, le plus souvent, on considère que l'article est déjà compris (ma-) et donc si on utilise le mot avec un article, on préfèrera demoiselle

- Demande à la demoiselle (correct)
- Demande à la mademoiselle (moins correct - langage enfantin)
- Mademoiselle, pouvez-vous m'accorder cette danse ? (correct et courant)
- Demoiselle, pouvez-vous m'accorder cette danse ? (correct mais vieilli)
- Damoiselle, pouvez-vous m'accorder cette danse ? (moyenageux)


----------



## altoeste

je pense que la différence est plus dans le fait de s'adresser à la personne: lorsqu'on ne s'adresse pas directement à la jeune fille, on utilise demoiselle (c'est une charmante demoiselle); lorsqu'on lui parle, on utilise mademoiselle (vous en faites un peu trop, mademoiselle).
Lorsqu'on utilise le nom (et/ou prénom) de la personne, on utilise mademoiselle (Je vous présente Mademoiselle Dupont).
Même chose avec dame et madame!


----------



## SC Teacher

En allemand et en anglais les mots équivalents sont quelquefois considerés démodés. Est-ce que ça c'est le cas avec le mot "mademoiselle"?

Est-ce qu'on l'utilise pour chaque femme, qui n'est pas mariée? Ou, est-ce qu'il y a un peu de latitude? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## BlaCkWhItE

Ce n'est pas du tout démodé, ce mot s'utilise courament, pour les femmes qui ne sont pas mariées, mais surtout pour les jeunes filles et femmes, à partir d'un certain âge même si elles ne sont pas mariées on utilisera madame.


----------



## SC Teacher

Merci beaucoup!

Je suis prof et aussi relativement jeune. Est-ce que c'est approprié si mes élèves m'apellent "madame" en lieu de "mademoiselle"?

Pour moi, le mot "mademoiselle" manque d'autorité...


----------



## Aoyama

Ce qui est probablement démodé, c'est qu'une femme non mariée insiste pour se faire appeler "mademoiselle", ce qui était le cas "dans l'ancien temps". Une femme était appelée "madame" et elle corrigeait avec orgueil pour dire "non, mademoiselle". Cette réplique serait bizarre de nos jours (mais possible).
Ceci dit, un enseignant pourrait appeler une fillette de 7-12 ans "mademoiselle".
Pour appeler un enseignant, les élèves peuvent utiliser "madame" ou "mademoiselle". Mademoiselle n'a pas _moins _d'autorité, c'est subjectif. Les élèves peuvent aussi dire, dans un contexte d'école primaire "maîtresse".


----------



## BlaCkWhItE

Je suis d'accord, le fait que vos élèves vous appellent mademoiselle n'affectera en rien votre autorité.


----------



## Lacuzon

SC Teacher said:


> Est-ce que c'est approprié si mes élèves m'apellent "madame" en lieu de "mademoiselle"? Pour moi, le mot "mademoiselle" manque d'autorité...


Bonjour,

Cela ne me semble pas déplacé ni manquer forcément d'autorité. Il faut seulement que ce Mademoiselle soit respectueusement prononcé.


----------



## latourte

Si vous vivez au Québec, il vous faudra dire "Madame"! Nous ne faisons plus la distinction entre "madame" et "mademoiselle", cela étant discriminatoire. Je vous fais grâce de la raison... Vous vous adresserez donc à toutes ces dames, mariées ou pas, en utilisant "madame"... Mais, pour répondre à votre question, si vous insistez pour que l'on vous appelle "mademoiselle", comme disait Lacuzon, votre autorité n'en sera pas affectée!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
Vos élèves doivent vous appeler madame même si vous êtes très jeune car il sont probablement beaucoup plus jeunes que vous et ils sont donc obliger de vous respecter en vous appelant "Madame"


----------



## Lacuzon

Il n'aurait pas fallu pas dire cela à certaines vieilles demoiselles que j'ai connues ! Honnêtement, je ne pense pas que l'autorité réside dans le titre.


----------



## latourte

L'autorité ne réside en rien dans le titre... il s'agit d'une distinction pure et simple entre une dame mariée (madame) et une autre dame qui ne l'est pas (mademoiselle).


----------



## dubina

latourte said:


> Si vous vivez au Québec, il vous faudra dire "Madame"! Nous ne faisons plus la distinction entre "madame" et "mademoiselle", cela étant discriminatoire. Je vous fais grâce de la raison... Vous vous adresserez donc à toutes ces dames, mariées ou pas, en utilisant "madame"...


----------



## Aoyama

Le débat est ici un peu futile.
On peut répondre que le problème du "titre" (si c'en est un) a son importance selon l'âge des élèves/des étudiants.
Dans un contexte d'élèves jeunes (primaire, 6-11 ans), on peut imaginer que l'usage (comme au Québec) privilégiera Madame, que l'enseignante soit mariée ou non. Pour des "petits", Madame (comme Monsieur) est un "titre" (mais on ne peut pas éliminer complètement Mademoiselle).
Dans un contexte d'élèves plus âgés (collège et lycée) et, évidemment étudiants, le titre prend une signification plus précise et _réelle._ On appliquera donc Madame ou Mademoiselle selon l'état civil.


----------



## Nanon

Selon l'état civil ? Mais rien n'oblige un enseignant à dire à ses élèves ou à ses étudiants s'il est célibataire ou marié... C'est une affaire de choix personnel, je pense.

PS - Il existe un bon nombre de fils concernant l'utilisation de Madame ou Mademoiselle. Voici un lien vers une discussion qui concerne les enseignants (à l'école primaire).


----------



## Aoyama

> Selon l'état civil ? Mais rien n'oblige un enseignant à dire à ses élèves ou à ses étudiants s'il est célibataire ou marié... C'est une affaire de choix personnel, je pense.


Certainement. Je pense cependant que dans les documents administratifs transmis aux élèves/étudiants, la chose pourra être indiquée ...


----------



## Nanon

Oui, éventuellement. Par exemple dans "Le cours de Mlle Untel a été reporté au 29 février 2011" sur un tableau d'informations. Ceci afin d'éviter l'usage du prénom, considéré comme plus intime encore que l'état civil dans une relation étudiants - professeurs.

Mais cela nous éloigne de la question du post 12 : comment s'adresser à une femme prof pas mariée ? L'usage tend plutôt vers "Madame", sauf si l'intéressée demande _expressément_ à être appelée "Mademoiselle".

Nombreuses sont les femmes célibataires, en France, qui trouvent cette différenciation soit discriminatoire (une femme pas mariée est considérée comme une gamine), soit ridicule ("Tss, tss, j'ai passé l'âge d'être une demoiselle "). Enseignantes ou pas  !


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai un peu répondu à ça à la suite du #12.
Mais en fait, la véritable réponse c'est qu'en français on n'a _que _Mlle ou Mme, alors que les anglophones (les Américains d'abord, à l'origine) ont Miss, Mrs et Ms, ce dernier étant "garant" de la _neutralité_ du titre. Les Québécois, voisins des US, ont hérité du concept de "discrimination" ici (mais est-ce vraiment une discrimination ?).
Ma défunte mère, qui ne fut jamais mariée mais eu trois enfants de deux pères différents, insistait pour qu'on l'appelât Mademoiselle ...


----------



## Nanon

Pour le titre, un de mes copains belges utilisait _Mad._, "garant", lui aussi, de la neutralité.
L'utilise-t-il toujours ? Je l'ignore. C'était ce qu'il écrivait dans des lettres et sur des enveloppes, mais maintenant il envoie des e-mails  !
Cela ne résolvait pas le problème de la façon de s'adresser à la dame ou demoiselle en question. Je pense que comme la majorité des francophones, il disait et dit quand même "Madame"... "Bonjour, Mad" ? Jamais entendu !


----------



## Aoyama

Mad ... non. Mame ... oui.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,
Dans un dessin animé japonais doublé en français (princesse Sarah), j'entends bel et bien que les pensionnaires d'un établissment appelent la directrice de l'école : Mademoiselle Mangin, et je peux vous assurer que la dame en question a au moins 40 ans !


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Iman,

Il est possible que la "demoiselle" en question ait demandé à être appelée comme ça par ses élèves. C'est un choix personnel.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oui Nanon, c'est bien possible que ce soit un choix de sa part étant donné qu'elle est trop égoïste et qu'elle est si sévère et dure avec les pensionnaires. Merci pour la précision !


----------



## Lly4n4

Dans le temps (y compris l'époque où se situe ce dessin animé), il était d'usage d'appeler toute femme non mariée "mademoiselle".


----------



## Nanon

Et toujours à l'époque, les femmes les plus conservatrices insistaient sur ce fait : c'était comme une sorte de preuve qu'elles menaient une existence irréprochable, loin des hommes !


----------



## Locape

Nanon said:


> Et toujours à l'époque, les femmes les plus conservatrices insistaient sur ce fait : c'était comme une sorte de preuve qu'elles menaient une existence irréprochable, loin des hommes !


Je sais que c'est vieux, mais je tiens à préciser que beaucoup de femmes qui avaient vécu leur jeunesse dans les années 1960 ou 70 insistaient ensuite pour qu'on les appelle _ mademoiselle_, même si elles avaient 60 ou 80 ans, comme les actrices Jeanne Moreau ou Catherine Deneuve qui reprenaient systématiquement les journalistes qui les appelaient _madame _("Non, _mademoiselle _Catherine Deneuve"). Dans ce cas, ce n'était pas pour montrer qu'elles étaient toujours "pures" 😁, mais qu'elles avaient toujours refusé de se marier malgré le fait qu'elles aient eu des enfants ou vécu en concubinage. Mais c'est de nos jours une façon de penser plutôt dépassée.

Pour autant, certaines femmes de 25 ans n'ont pas l'habitude qu'on les appelle _ madame _et cela leur fait un choc quand on les appelle comme ça, elles ont l'impression d'être plus vieilles que leur âge, alors que certaines femmes apprécient à 40 ans d'être encore appelées _mademoiselle_, ce qui leur donne l'impression d'avoir toujours 20 ans.
Cela peut être aussi être une technique de vente de commerçants, sur les marchés par exemple, d'appeler des femmes _mademoiselle _au lieu de _ madame_ pour les faire sourire et les faire sentir toujours jeunes, mais cela se fait de moins en moins. La jeune génération aujourd'hui considère que ces différentes appellations sont assez stupides et anachroniques, et préfèrent qu'on appelle _ madame_ toute femme qui ne semble plus être une adolescente. Certaines s'énervent qu'on les appelle _ mademoiselle_ alors qu'elles ont plus de 25 ans parce qu'elles font plus jeunes que leur âge. Un vrai retournement de situation par rapport aux générations précédentes. 😊


----------



## snarkhunter

Locape said:


> Cela peut être aussi être une technique de vente de commerçants, sur les marchés par exemple, d'appeler des femmes _mademoiselle _au lieu de _ madame_ pour les faire sourire et les faire sentir toujours jeunes, mais cela se fait de moins en moins.


... Je constate qu'il y a des gens pour me donner encore du "jeune homme" dans la rue. Et je vais sur cinquante-huit ans ! 
Mais je pense qu'ils ne sont pas totalement désintéressés.


----------

